# Looking for P.O.E Lighting Systems



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Power over Ethernet. Has anyone installed this type of lighting?

I can not seem to find anyone who supplies it up here in Canada.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you try Anixter ?


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

eddy current said:


> Power over Ethernet. Has anyone installed this type of lighting?
> 
> I can not seem to find anyone who supplies it up here in Canada.


Are you talking about the actual light bulb itself being powered by the ethernet, or the controls?

I have seen, not installed, outside light timers, and combo security camera and and light fixture that were connected to your home router by ethernet.

I didn't investigate any further as the customer was only dreaming! :surprise::vs_laugh:

Maybe I'll investigate further. I believe I seen them at HD, and other big box stores, at their on line sites.

Borgi


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The PoE lighting is a fad I hope quickly passes. I've never seen it offered for sale in person, nor have I seen an installation or heard of one going in. I just saw it advertised in the same trade magazines everyone else probably did. Doubtless there are/were some high profile projects. Just seems like so much of a novelty to me.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a building in Toronto (Cisco) that has all the lighting controlled and POWERED through POE. (Phillips Lighting)

Apparently the window shades and VAV boxes are also POE powered and controlled.


I agree with @MDShunk that hopefully it is only a fad because electricians could loose work due to it, but there are new codes in the 2018 CEC addressing it. Who knows.

I need to light up a new 2000 square foot training building. I was thinking of installing it so it can light up the room and also use it for training.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's not a smart design IMO, but that doesn't mean it won't be ramrodded by the industry. Even if it does, it's not a stable technology, I'd not want to be an early adopter. 

I'd predict it won't be good training - the early stuff won't have much to do with the eventual product - it will only be good for bragging rights, if you're one of THOSE people  

If you want something that's challenging I'd go with a good commercial lighting control system capable of all the treehugging features they want in California, plus integration with building controls. That's real stuff. (In California they want automatic dimming so the lights automatically dim themselves when the ambient light level is higher, not a bad idea except that with LED lighting it's a lot of money to save chump change.)


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’d be worried about being roped to something proprietary and quick obsolescence. Sounds like something with vastly different controls and different fixtures. The low voltage ceiling grid stuff has been a concern too, though I’m not sure that’s proliferated that much yet either. I think the conventional line voltage fixtures will be around for awhile albeit LED. 0-10v dimming and the control system may be the real variable in all of it for awhile.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody remember that company "SmartHouse"? I spent money and took along an EE who worked for me to the training seminar for that back in the eighties when they were pushing it as the coming big thing in the trade mags. At least he passed the quiz at the end of the day, I didn't.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a different skill. I was watching a group of four or five guys working on a new Home Works system in Mass the other day while doing a generator start up. I can do RA2, but much of that even blows my mind. Felt really stupid in that class around the rest of the group. Built a very small rudimentary system at home that works as intended, but would be really careful about doing one for just any customer.


----------



## alekseiis (Jul 6, 2018)

This is pretty fresh on the market and I know that Philips and Hubbell makes them for sure. Sounds innovative but I can't imagine how many network switches will be needed and how big IDF closet should be. 

Plus more intensive cooling of IDF closet will add to operational expenses.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

This is who I have made some contact with https://illumadrive.com/ they seem more interested in large projects vice the one offs.

I don't recall who their fixture supplier is off the top of my head.

Cheers
John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope it takes off BIG. Pawn ****ing around with lighting off on the data guys :thumbup:


It's a dream come true.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I hope it takes off BIG. Pawn ****ing around with lighting off on the data guys :thumbup:
> 
> 
> It's a dream come true.


The opposite actually

Lighting is a big part of our work as a whole. I doubt it would happen, but if we did loose lighting, there wouldn’t be enough work for everyone. Big high rise building would need less than half of the electricians required now. Where do you think all those workers are going to go? Become plumbers? No, they would look for electrical work elsewhere, flooding every other aspect of our trade.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

True, I’d be careful what you wish for. Don’t think we’d want to give up something so integral to the trade so easily.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

eddy current said:


> The opposite actually
> 
> Lighting is a big part of our work as a whole. I doubt it would happen, but if we did loose lighting, there wouldn’t be enough work for everyone. Big high rise building would need less than half of the electricians required now. Where do you think all those workers are going to go? Become plumbers? No, they would look for electrical work elsewhere, flooding every other aspect of our trade.


They'd become LV electricians.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

TGGT said:


> They'd become LV electricians.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




But they would not be needed when a data guy can install and wire the lights.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The data guy can't pull a permit (in Ontario) and the wiring must be inspected to conform to bundling and support rules.

I think the same applies to the luminaire also, just going from memory from the last ESA meeting I was at where this was discussed.

Cheers
John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Light fixtures blow, the data guys can have em.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

eddy current said:


> But they would not be needed when a data guy can install and wire the lights.


We still install conduit and jboxes for fire alarm. I don't think data guys want to carry more tools than their punch down and scissors.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

eddy current said:


> The opposite actually
> 
> Lighting is a big part of our work as a whole. I doubt it would happen, but if we did loose lighting, there wouldn’t be enough work for everyone. Big high rise building would need less than half of the electricians required now. Where do you think all those workers are going to go? Become plumbers? No, they would look for electrical work elsewhere, flooding every other aspect of our trade.


In my opinion, one way or another, with LEDs lighting becomes less power and less electrical work period, irrespective of who performs the work. 

That's OK, I don't think the electrical industry is going the way of the buggy whip. There's electric cars and houses with windmills and arc fault everything now. There's other, new work to offset the shrinking lighting work.


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

“”Data” guys.

Maybe I’m doing it wrong but I take all the data jobs that come my way. Pays just as good as any other electrical job does.

Curious if this takes off, why do you think the electrician “loses” the ability to install it? You could still offer it as part of your services and products available...


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

LibertyRising said:


> “”Data” guys.
> 
> Maybe I’m doing it wrong but I take all the data jobs that come my way. Pays just as good as any other electrical job does.
> 
> Curious if this takes off, why do you think the electrician “loses” the ability to install it? You could still offer it as part of your services and products available...


Because it can be done cheaper by someone with little training compared to a licenced electrician. The Sysco building built in Toronto that has POE lighting, controls etc was advertised as “ more affordable to build, expensive electricians not required for installation”

CSA here in Canada has put new codes in their new book and ESA in Ontario is trying to add more to try and keep this type of work as “ours”


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Power over Ethernet. Has anyone installed this type of lighting?
> 
> I can not seem to find anyone who supplies it up here in Canada.



I sat in a webinar put on by TechSafetyBC this week the presenter was affiliated with these guys 

https://***centerprises.com/


----------

